# Transferring NYP/NYG to JFK



## Anderson (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm doing that "f"-word thing again, this time out of JFK heading to Los Angeles...and I have no idea what my best bet is going to be going from downtown out to JFK (and/or how complicated that is going to prove to be...I'd rather not have to navigate six changes of train _en route_). So...uh...help?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 8, 2014)

Penn station to JFK isn't the most enjoyable set of connections, but it's not that bad. I have done it before with all kinds of luggage, and still found it manageable. The way I have done it is a 3 step process.

1. Arrive on Amtrak or NJT.

2. Transfer to a LIRR train to Jamaica

3. Up an escalator, and then board the Airtrain arrive at the terminal of your choice.

I believe a taxi from Manhattan to JFK is a flat rate of $45.00, before tolls and tip so the actual cost is definitely a little more. There shuttles that run from EWR-JFK run by Olympic Limousine so you could take a train to there and make that connection if you were so inclined.

Basically, what I have found is there is no easy way to get from where I live in Central NJ to JFK :lol:


----------



## jis (Dec 8, 2014)

I would simply take the Airporter Service from Grand Central, Penn Station or Port Authority Bus Terminal to JFK.

http://www.nycairporter.com/Schedule/BusStopsLocator.aspx

Buses run every half hour, on the hour and half hour from both Penn Station (Sbarro's) and Grand Central, $16 one way, $30 RT.

It is cheaper to take LIRR and Air Train by a few dollars, but with significant additional hassels of dragging baggage around to make connections. Even cheaper using subway but with even bigger hassles.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 8, 2014)

I do the LIRR - Airtrain connection. I prefer it because it eliminates any uncertainty that can be created by NYC traffic. I usually go that route going to and from Long Island. Even with luggage I find it fairly easy to navigate.

I wouldn't bother with the subway at all as it takes way too long.


----------



## jis (Dec 8, 2014)

Once upon a time there was a "JFK Express" subway service to Howard Beach and then connecting bus to the terminals. I used that service quite a bit. But that is no more.


----------



## beautifulplanet (Dec 8, 2014)

Anderson, how did it all play out? Did you get to the airport ok? Which travel option did you end up choosing?

To me, the Grand Central or Penn Station to JFK topic seems to be the all-time classic in travel message boards etc. 

With the situation as it is, my personal conclusion was - despite necessary connections - to still prefer the trains over taxi or any shuttles.

While not having tried any shuttles ("NYC Airporter" and others) myself, the internet seems to be full with negative reviews and trip reports about how something went wrong, implying this whole shuttle business could possibly be a little dubious. For example, there are reports about how at stations shuttle sales people actively approach people and sell their tickets, even if there is no shuttle with free seats showing up afterwards for a considerable amount of time - offering no refunds and still repeatedly claiming "the next one will be here soon", when people possibly have a plane to catch. There are reports about how the drivers don't make the best impression. And of course the shuttles also get stuck in traffic, just like taxis do. To me, this is one of the many advantages of a rail-based travel solution: reliable trip times. Sure there possibly also can be rail delays, still it's not the same experience than f.e. not moving for half an hour being part of a parking lot on Van Wyck Expressway. And I had the luck of experiencing it myself already, thinking "It's 10pm, there surely will be no traffic jam" - just to be stuck in traffic afterwards - that's when I personally came to the conclusion that "the city that never sleeps" also must apply to road traffic. 

For me personally, the only case scenario to take a taxi for that Manhatten-JFK connection would be if I was so loaded with luggage that it wouldn't be possible to take rail. Still that's just me, and it's good that there are so many transportation options so everyone can do as they desire - and it's especially good that in this case, there indeed are rail options to choose from as well. ^_^

In general, to me personally, - even when being aware of the history and the factors that lead to the status quo, but still - how New York JFK airport does not have a rail connection beyond the AirTrain seems completely not understandable. This is getting off-topic though, there should be a separate thread about air-rail links.


----------



## tp49 (Dec 8, 2014)

jis said:


> Once upon a time there was a "JFK Express" subway service to Howard Beach and then connecting bus to the terminals. I used that service quite a bit. But that is no more.


"Take the train to the plane."

I remember those commercials...and that it cost extra above the regular subway fare.


----------



## jis (Dec 8, 2014)

It used to be $4 or so as I seem to recall.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 9, 2014)

jis said:


> I would simply take the Airporter Service from Grand Central, Penn Station or Port Authority Bus Terminal to JFK.
> 
> http://www.nycairporter.com/Schedule/BusStopsLocator.aspx
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that link I didn't know about that shuttle. Good to know.


----------



## caravanman (Dec 9, 2014)

I made the same trip from NYP to JFK a few months back. The subway fare was $2.75, buying ticket from machine with coins. The "Airtrain" costs $5, but you have to buy a card for $1 extra from the machines. Funny enough, if you buy the airtrain card from the adjacent newsagent shop (cash only) it remains just $5.

The newsagent shop is the airtrain side of the barrier, just to add to the "fun". I got a uniformed helper to SHOUT to the shopkeeper who rushed over with a fist full of tickets... I think he gets the shout every few minutes! Bonkers system but saves a $1.

I will confirm that the stairs at Penn station to the subway are quite a struggle with heavy luggage.

Ed


----------



## Train2104 (Dec 9, 2014)

caravanman said:


> I made the same trip from NYP to JFK a few months back. The subway fare was $2.75, buying ticket from machine with coins. The "Airtrain" costs $5, but you have to buy a card for $1 extra from the machines. Funny enough, if you buy the airtrain card from the adjacent newsagent shop (cash only) it remains just $5.
> 
> The newsagent shop is the airtrain side of the barrier, just to add to the "fun". I got a uniformed helper to SHOUT to the shopkeeper who rushed over with a fist full of tickets... I think he gets the shout every few minutes! Bonkers system but saves a $1.
> 
> ...


You could've bought a card with $7.50 (plus $1 card fee) at the subway station to cover both.


----------



## BCL (Dec 9, 2014)

Last time I visited NYC it cost $12 to take LIRR to NYP and maybe $7.50 to take the subway back. The subway was fine and eliminated worries about excessive traffic delays.

http://www.panynj.gov/airports/jfk-public-transportation.html

Also, the flat rate from Manhattan to JFK by taxi is $52, plus any tolls and a 50 cent state surcharge. There will be a line at the MSG taxi stand, and taxis aren't allowed to pick up passengers in the area except at that stand.

http://www.nyc.gov/html/tlc/html/passenger/taxicab_rate.shtml


----------



## Anderson (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey,

I wanted to thank everyone for their advice. I'm split between the LIRR-AirTrain option (assuming I end up at NYP) and just doing the Airporter service. I'm probably more likely to end up at NYG than NYP considering that MNRR has fairly good frequencies on the weekend. There's also an "End of the line" factor: With MNRR, I'm not likely to doze off and wake up somewhere in New Jersey.

(The trip will be later this month; it hasn't happened yet. I inquired with as much lead time as possible so as to avoid a mess at travel time.)


----------



## jis (Dec 11, 2014)

Then again, you could fly to LAX from EWR, and get dropped at the Airtrain station by Amtrak too.  But no JetBlue, and the fares are absolutely breathtaking compared to those out of JFK! It is amazing what premium UA or Virgin America are able to command out of EWR. This was on Dec 24th BTW.

Oddly there is a $10,000+ fare offered by an Alaska codeshare on American on the JFK - LAX sector! That takes the cake.


----------

